# What happened to DLTBB?



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Was clearing out my bookmarks earlier and noticed he'd deleted his blog, I've not seen him post on here since I started reading regularly again, anyone in the know?


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Probably writing a novel or something


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Who cares? Pratically everyone on bodybuilding.com forum thought that he was a bit of a w**ker and the way he carried on here I agree with them.

He's probably inside and taking it in the arse for knocking up shitty steroids in his Mum's shed.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

no-one said:


> Who cares?


 Just making conversation petal, he was a regular on here and I was curious


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty sure he was caught selling gear.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

no-one said:


> Who cares? Pratically everyone on bodybuilding.com forum thought that he was a bit of a w**ker and the way he carried on here I agree with them.
> 
> He's probably inside and taking it in the arse for knocking up shitty steroids in his Mum's shed.


 Practically everyone on Bodybuilding.com are w4nkers.... Like to go over there on the wind up every now and then. Bunch of d1cks. Dltbb is a good lad


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Ares said:


> Just making conversation petal, he was a regular on here and I was curious


 A regular knob yeah. As I say, probably the same route as all of the other shed prepping 'chemists'


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Practically everyone on Bodybuilding.com are w4nkers.... Like to go over there on the wind up every now and then. Bunch of d1cks. Dltbb is a good lad


 No he is a cnut.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

boutye911 said:


> Pretty sure he was caught selling gear.


 I think this thread will get deleted quick-sharp then, but for what it's worth.. doesn't surprise me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

no-one said:


> No he is a cnut.


 Please elaborate upon the reasoning for this opinion


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> A regular knob yeah. As I say, probably the same route as all of the other shed prepping 'chemists'


 This fu**ing TROLL... you know all about the potting shed ya breadstick...


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ares said:


> I think this thread will get deleted quick-sharp then, but for what it's worth.. doesn't surprise me.


 Yea thread won't last long mate. He wasn't exactly quiet about it


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DaPump said:


> This fu**ing TROLL... you know all about the potting shed ya breadstick...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

He's doing bird!


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Ares said:


> I think this thread will get deleted quick-sharp then, but for what it's worth.. doesn't surprise me.


 Why did you ask then you t**t? It's clear what happened. He was a silly little boy. Bought a load of raw powders and had a go at cooking it up in his Mum's shed. He was caught (because he's a spastic) and then put away.

It's happening a lot recently as too many morons are having a go at this 'home brewing' and advertising it on facebook or other social media to buy. Like they're brewing beer and think it's easy to distribute without getting your collar felt.

Spastics.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


>


 Pmsl!!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

no-one said:


> Why did you ask then you t**t? It's clear what happened. He was a silly little boy. Bought a load of raw powders and had a go at cooking it up in his Mum's shed. He was caught (because he's a spastic) and then put away.
> 
> It's happening a lot recently as too many morons are having a go at this 'home brewing' and advertising it on facebook or other social media to buy. Like they're brewing beer and think it's easy to distribute without getting your collar felt.
> 
> Spastics.


 Are you ok hun? Sensing a lot of anger here

Show us on the doll where the Instagram model touched you


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> Why did you ask then you t**t? It's clear what happened. He was a silly little boy. Bought a load of raw powders and had a go at cooking it up in his Mum's shed. He was caught (because he's a spastic) and then put away.
> 
> It's happening a lot recently as too many morons are having a go at this 'home brewing' and advertising it on facebook or other social media to buy. Like they're brewing beer and think it's easy to distribute without getting your collar felt.
> 
> Spastics.


 f**k off stop trolling every thread


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Ares said:


> Are you ok hun? Sensing a lot of anger here
> 
> Show us on the doll where the Instagram model touched you


 Just think there are too many idiots getting involved in prepping it these days.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ares said:


> I think this thread will get deleted quick-sharp then, but for what it's worth.. doesn't surprise me.


 Haha any mention of him gets deleted instantly. He got busted by the fbi and UKM is shitting it's self cos of the amount of resellers on here and lab owners cough cough ahahahah. Thread will go very quickly


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> f**k off stop trolling every thread


 Tekker's 17th account you reckon?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

The Americans don't like people shipping anything to the US. Extradition is a c**t


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Ares said:


> Tekker's 17th account you reckon?


 Who knows pal a proper Bell end ...


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> Just think there are too many idiots getting involved in prepping it these days.


 Like you'd know...


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DaPump said:


> f**k off stop trolling every thread


 I don't. I was having a decent conversation with Anna1 in another thread earlier.

It all boils down to the fact that some of you are imbeciles and I take great pleasure in pointing that out.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

no-one said:


> Who cares? Pratically everyone on bodybuilding.com forum thought that he was a bit of a w**ker and the way he carried on here I agree with them.
> 
> He's probably inside and taking it in the arse for knocking up shitty steroids in his Mum's shed.


 nowt wrong with the geezer I don't remember him giving any1 a bad word and why say so much s**t about him now... never seen you post on a thread before so why call him out when he's gone? feel like you have other issues to deal with alot of hate for 1 guy


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

no-one said:


> I don't. I was having a decent conversation with Anna1 in another thread earlier.
> 
> It all boils down to the fact that some of you are imbeciles and I take great pleasure in pointing that out.


 the only person looking like an imbecile is you stop being a c**t and shut the f**k up lad


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

This thread will self destruct in......


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Would love to see his physique now or what's left of it. Always thought he was tidy enough though. Obviously knew how to train / diet. Enjoyed his class As.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> the only person looking like an imbecile is you stop being a c**t and shut the f**k up lad


 He's been bitter ever since I fisted his mum


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

What was his brand name?


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> I don't. I was having a decent conversation with Anna1 in another thread earlier.
> 
> It all boils down to the fact that some of you are imbeciles and I take great pleasure in pointing that out.


 Yeah well simple things for simple minds hey...


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> He's been bitter ever since I fisted his mum


 Bitter? Or jealous...?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> Bitter? Or jealous...?!


 Or traumatised I made him film it haha


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> What was his brand name?


 Manlet labs


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> He's been bitter ever since I fisted his mum


 sick physique in your picture now mate remember having arguments with you time ago when you were a whale. You've done really well fella


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

I assume his Insta and Bodymaxing sites are gone


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> sick physique in your picture now mate remember having arguments with you time ago when you were a whale. You've done really well fella


 Haha cheers mate. I feel like we've come far in our relationship.... Nothing can stop us now


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> I assume his Insta and Bodymaxing sites are gone


 Yeah his blog has been deleted


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Haha cheers mate. I feel like we've come far in our relationship.... Nothing can stop us now


 us against the world <3


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Like you'd know...


 How do you know that I don't? A 'no-one' account is literally just that - annonymous.

Bellends on forums talk too much about steroids, the prep and distribution. It should all be kept underground and discreet. Just like it was years ago before we had these forums to discuss the manufacture of it all. Nobody got caught out back then.

Look, there are even stickies at the top stating not to do this but people ignore, put themselves into the spotlight and get nicked eventually. Pretty much what they deserve in terms of ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

no-one said:


> How do you know that I don't? A 'no-one' account is literally just that - annonymous.
> 
> Bellends on forums talk too much about steroids, the prep and distribution. It should all be kept underground and discreet. Just like it was years ago before we had these forums to discuss the manufacture of it all. Nobody got caught out back then.
> 
> Look, there are even stickies at the top stating not to do this but people ignore, put themselves into the spotlight and get nicked eventually. Pretty much what they deserve in terms of ignorance and stupidity.


 mate I take steroids I sniff on weekends sometimes smoke bud a good couple times a week what you gonna do? Don't like it... then do 1


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

no-one said:


> How do you know that I don't? A 'no-one' account is literally just that - annonymous.
> 
> Bellends on forums talk too much about steroids, the prep and distribution. It should all be kept underground and discreet. Just like it was years ago before *we *had these forums to discuss the manufacture of it all. Nobody got caught out back then.


 Ahhh ok, getting a better picture now


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> mate I take steroids I sniff on weekends sometimes smoke bud a good couple times a week what you gonna do? Don't like it... then do 1


 Missing the point, but it's expected considering the intellect on here.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> What was his brand name?


 TM judging by the speed mods delete all mention of him :thumb


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

no-one said:


> Missing the point, but it's expected considering the intellect on here.


 well the only thing i can see is that you've been watching to many movies. Saying you name yourself that so people think you are 'no one' and obsessed with people being discreet I just think you've been bingeing on game of thrones and top boy


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> How do you know that I don't? A 'no-one' account is literally just that - annonymous.
> 
> Bellends on forums talk too much about steroids, the prep and distribution. It should all be kept underground and discreet. Just like it was years ago before we had these forums to discuss the manufacture of it all. Nobody got caught out back then.
> 
> Look, there are even stickies at the top stating not to do this but people ignore, put themselves into the spotlight and get nicked eventually. Pretty much what they deserve in terms of ignorance and stupidity.


 .


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> He's been bitter ever since I fisted his mum


 Child. The last time I heard a taunt like that was in primary school and by the look of your avatar, I'd say you are in your mid forties.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Ares said:


> Ahhh ok, getting a better picture now


 The royal we... but you know and I know anyone uses we in a conversation is a fantasist Bull shitter!


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> well the only thing i can see is that you've been watching to many movies. Saying you name yourself that so people think you are 'no one' and obsessed with people being discreet I just think you've been bingeing on game of thrones and top boy


 *sigh* getting tired now. You thickos are draining it out of me just like how draining it was watching the England game earlier.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

no-one said:


> Child. The last time I heard a taunt like that was in primary school and by the look of your avatar, I'd say you are in your mid forties.


 People were fisting ya mum when you were in primary school? Jesus.... She fvcking loves it haha


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> People were fisting ya mum when you were in primary school? Jesus.... She fvcking loves it haha


 I don't blame you for having these sordid fantasies of fisting strangers Mother's. It must have been so frustrating for you being locked up and not going near pussy for years.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

no-one said:


> I don't blame you for having these sordid fantasies of fisting strangers Mother's. It must have been so frustrating for you being locked up and not going near pussy for years.


 Your mum was sending me pics so it wasn't too bad princess


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Your mum was sending me pics so it wasn't too bad princess


 I still can't believe a man in his 40s resorts to this. I don't whether to laugh or feel sorry for you.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Speaking of gear, what happened to @Quackerz


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Speaking of gear, what happened to @Quackerz


 @Huntingground ate him


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

no-one said:


> I still can't believe a man in his 40s resorts to this. I don't whether to laugh or feel sorry for you.


 Feel sorry for your dad


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> @Huntingground ate him


 With halo and some cheque drops on top.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

He's still about. Got a new blog page now. "Bodymaxxing in prison" I think it's called.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Seemed decent lad when id chat to him. One things for sure he had one of the best physiques on here.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> Seemed decent lad when id chat to him. One things for sure he had one of the best physiques on here.


 I always found him to be a decent lad, he would always give advice etc. Compared to the people slagging him off he was a saint.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Threads lasted longer than expected


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

no-one said:


> I still can't believe a man in his 40s resorts to this. I don't whether to laugh or feel sorry for you.


 i find it hilarious tbh


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


>


 I fell sir


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

swole troll said:


> I fell sir


 ".....I'll give you something to cry for"


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

no-one said:


> I still can't believe a man in his 40s resorts to this. I don't whether to laugh or feel sorry for you.


 I'm in my mid forties too, trust me, pathetic schoolboy humour never stops being amusing.

The I fisted your mum/sister/dog gags are timeless.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DLTBB was a decent lad, my 8yo boy is probably the same size or even bigger but he was cut and aesthetically pleasing.

He was closely linked with a number of labs and when we had the Infiniti debacle on TM, came out in staunch defence of Infiniti (which became SIS).

I won't add to the speculation any more on an open forum.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> ".....I'll give you something to cry for"


 Where's ya tool ? What fu**ing tool? This fu**ing Tool!! 

Arrrh the good old days of Dover yoi :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

no-one said:


> I don't. I was having a decent conversation with Anna1 in another thread earlier.
> 
> It all boils down to the fact that some of you are imbeciles and I take great pleasure in pointing that out.


 i imagine you talk like rowan atkinson


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

no-one said:


> *sigh*


 People who explain their emotional noises need to be stomped into the ground and forgotten.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> when we had the Infiniti debacle on TM, came out in staunch defence of Infiniti (which became SIS).


 That's why I can't get it anymore. Shame, it was good stuff.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

What happened to that young American lad he always bigged up who posted on here occasionally? Great physique but used the term "boyo" far too often in a painfully affected way.

Or was he the stateside arm of the operation?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

John something..


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> John something..


 John Effer.

https://www.instagram.com/johneffer/?hl=en


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> DLTBB was a decent lad, my 8yo boy is probably the same size or even bigger but he was cut and aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> He was closely linked with a number of labs and when we had the Infiniti debacle on TM, came out in staunch defence of Infiniti (which became SIS).
> 
> I won't add to the speculation any more on an open forum.


 Lol. I remember reading the posts over there. The whole thing was laughable.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Lol. I remember reading the posts over there. The whole thing was laughable.


 What went on bud?

Tm is a funny forum, that doink is the funniest poster, I've ever had the privilege to read posts from.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> What went on bud?
> 
> Tm is a funny forum, that doink is the funniest poster, I've ever had the privilege to read posts from.


 Dltbb pretty much got outed from what I remember , tried to be sneaky defending labs by posting anonymously and doing other s**t that he would have got away with here but admin had none of it and outed him as a lab pusher.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> John Effer.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/johneffer/?hl=en


 Damn he looks terrible now.

Just shows what "bulking" hard and getting too fat can do to a seriously brilliant physique.

At least he had it though, most just stay too fat indefinitely :lol:


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Dltbb pretty much got outed from what I remember , tried to be sneaky defending labs by posting anonymously and doing other s**t that he would have got away with here but admin had none of it and outed him as a lab pusher.


 Funny thing is they have their own lab over there that very few people other than the forum users have heard of.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Funny thing is they have their own lab over there that very few people other than the forum users have heard of.


 So do we hahaha. UKM's finest


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Oioi said:


> So do we hahaha. UKM's finest


 Lol yeah but just found it funny that they are "strict" on lab pushing when it's not their special lab, mind you I think there's been a little bit of that on here too.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Lol yeah but just found it funny that they are "strict" on lab pushing when it's not their special lab, mind you I think there's been a little bit of that on here too.


 Ye that's exactly what I meant


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

He seemed like a nice guy but wasn't very careful with certain details.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> Lol yeah but just found it funny that they are "strict" on lab pushing when it's not their special lab, mind you I think there's been a little bit of that on here too.


 There is a certain lab which is popular (most boards have popular labs to be fair) but I can confirm that the MODs are not involved at all (unlike other boards I could mention).


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> There is a certain lab which is popular (most boards have popular labs to be fair) but I can confirm that the MODs are not involved at all (unlike other boards I could mention).


 Yeah I don't think they are particularly involved but they certainly turn more of a blind eye than they do to anyone who tries to push anything else.

From what I've heard it's actually a top lab weird that you don't even hear it's name on here. Then again there's not much to choose between labs nowadays they either contain what they say they do or they don't, and if they don't they aren't around for long.

Apart from the lab that won't die, Cambridge. Never heard a good word about it in years but seems people still have no problem buying and selling it.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

nWo said:


> He's still about. Got a new blog page now. "Bodymaxxing in prison" I think it's called.


 Bottymaxing I think it's called now.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

I liked DLTBB.

In fact, according to someone on here, I sold dick pills with him. Ha!

He was a decent guy though.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Sen said:


> I liked DLTBB.
> 
> In fact, according to someone on here, I sold dick pills with him. Ha!
> 
> He was a decent guy though.


 https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=166155221&pagenumber=1

He had his fair share of haters! Also some gay rumours in that thread too. Lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dltbb was alright, when he posted in that big daddy ste thread, had me in stitches.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=166155221&pagenumber=1
> 
> He had his fair share of haters! Also some gay rumours in that thread too. Lol


 "You look homosexual and you are short enough to fit in my guitar case"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Was he really 5'4"?

Gunna get tossed around like a fu**ing chew toy :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sen said:


> I liked DLTBB.
> 
> In fact, according to someone on here, I sold dick pills with him. Ha!
> 
> He was a decent guy though.


 Yeah, I joke, but I liked the guy. Spoke with him via PM from time to time and he was a decent lad. The whole lab pushing thing ain't any of my business tbh.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Dltbb was alright, when he posted in that big daddy ste thread, had me in stitches.


 I consider that Big Daddy Ste thread some of the finest Tinterwebz I've ever seen. I try not to be a cvnt to people on here but I genuinely got a kick out of winding him up, I still long for his return...


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> I consider that Big Daddy Ste thread some of the finest Tinterwebz I've ever seen. I try not to be a cvnt to people on here but I genuinely got a kick out of winding him up, I still long for his return...


 This thread reminded me of when, he posted his mug here, dltbb screenshotted some awkward facial expression of him and spammed his log with it, fcuking cracked me up.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Some of the insults in this thread had me in stitches.

Just had a spliff and at some point I thought I was gonna die :lol:

DLTBB was a good guy, great physique too, I didn't know that he was that short though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> Yeah I don't think they are particularly involved but they certainly turn more of a blind eye than they do to anyone who tries to push anything else.
> 
> From what I've heard it's actually a top lab weird that you don't even hear it's name on here. Then again there's not much to choose between labs nowadays they either contain what they say they do or they don't, and if they don't they aren't around for long.
> 
> Apart from the lab that won't die, Cambridge. Never heard a good word about it in years but seems people still have no problem buying and selling it.


 Possible I suppose but the MODs were getting pissed off with everyone mentioning the lab so one MOD (hilly) threatened bans and one of the lads (tomlet1) actually got a ban for it. So maybe not as tolerant as you think.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

nWo said:


> Yeah, I joke, but I liked the guy. Spoke with him via PM from time to time and he was a decent lad. The whole lab pushing thing ain't any of my business tbh.


 I don't know why people get so upset over other pushing labs. No ones forcing anyone to buy anything are they?


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

InAndOut said:


> https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=166155221&pagenumber=1
> 
> He had his fair share of haters! Also some gay rumours in that thread too. Lol


 People always hate people who look better than them. Jealousy.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

God knows, not seen him in a while.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> God knows, not seen him in a while.


 No disrespect lad, but how many times did you get bummed?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> No disrespect lad, but how many times did you get bummed?


 Put it this way, my arsehole looks like an empty headlock.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Put it this way, my arsehole looks like an empty headlock.


 Kind of like @Slagface's?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Sen said:


> I sold dick pics with him. Ha!


 Can confirm.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Put it this way, my arsehole looks like an empty headlock.


 Arse hole gainz.

Physique update?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Arse hole gainz.
> 
> Physique update?


 I haven't taken any pics recently because I've been cruising on 180mg Test. I've been training hard but I haven't got the Tren look. I have been doing a lot of cardio though so I feel fit which is a nice change.

Edit: http://sendvid.com/4180v97t


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I haven't taken any pics recently because I've been cruising on 180mg Test. I've been training hard but I haven't got the Tren look. I have been doing a lot of cardio though so I feel fit which is a nice change.
> 
> Edit: http://sendvid.com/4180v97t


 Happy days :thumb

So what was the story anyway? Set the record straight.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Happy days :thumb
> 
> So what was the story anyway? Set the record straight.


 Not an awful lot TBH mate, I think something small was turned in to something much larger with the help of Chinese whispers.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Not an awful lot TBH mate, I think something small was turned in to something much larger with the help of Chinese whispers.


 Not accessing the net from behind bars like we've been lead to believe, then :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

nWo said:


> Not accessing the net from behind bars like we've been lead to believe, then :lol:


 Couldn't get any 4G signal in my pad unfortunately mate.

But in all seriousness, no. Really uninteresting in comparison to the stories I've heard.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I haven't taken any pics recently because I've been cruising on 180mg Test. I've been training hard but I haven't got the Tren look. I have been doing a lot of cardio though so I feel fit which is a nice change.
> 
> Edit: http://sendvid.com/4180v97t


 You've still got it boyo.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> You've still got it boyo.


 Cheers. I've definitely looked better but I was on more gear and a stricter diet so it's to be expected I suppose.

I'm at a new gym and trying to get myself in to a proper routine again so I'm hoping to start making some progress again soon.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Cheers. I've definitely looked better but I was on more gear and a stricter diet so it's to be expected I suppose.
> 
> I'm at a new gym and trying to get myself in to a proper routine again so I'm hoping to start making some progress again soon.


 You'll build it back,

Shame you lost Bodymaxing used to enjoy the content.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Couldn't get any 4G signal in my pad unfortunately mate.
> 
> But in all seriousness, no. Really uninteresting in comparison to the stories I've heard.


 Fair enough, tbh the prison thing is all I heard and that's because I was told personally without me actually asking, I don't get wrapped up in internet BS generally so I'm totally unaware of any other silly rumours.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In for prison workout


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> In for prison workout


 Deep squats with Purple Aki EOD.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome back @DLTBB


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome back @DLTBB

How was the big house ??


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> You'll build it back,
> 
> Shame you lost Bodymaxing used to enjoy the content.


 @DLTBB will the site be back?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

jjtreml said:


> Welcome back @DLTBB
> 
> How was the big house ??


 A chap with a face as pretty and a bum as round as mine is never going to cope well in there. :whistling: Thankfully I've been in my mam's box room the entire time.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Put it this way, my arsehole looks like an empty headlock.


 Kinky.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome back boyo @DLTBB :thumbup1:


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Happy days he's back.

Welcome back. So you didn't get sent down?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Toranator said:


> Happy days he's back.
> 
> Welcome back. So you didn't get sent down?


 Thanks.

Nope. I had some unrelated stress to deal with and I didn't feel like using the forums until I got things sorted. To be fair, it probably worked in my favour because I was posting way too much.

Somebody tapped me on the shoulder at BodyPower and asked if I'm DLTBB from UK Muscle. :lol: He didn't mention his username though.

It's a shame Lorain had to sell the website, it seems quiet and there's a lot of server lag now.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nope. I had some unrelated stress to deal with and I didn't feel like using the forums until I got things sorted. To be fair, it probably worked in my favour because I was posting way too much.
> 
> ...


 It was good to meet you mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> It was good to meet you mate


 Likewise. What a wonderful night that was. :redface:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nope. I had some unrelated stress to deal with and I didn't feel like using the forums until I got things sorted. To be fair, it probably worked in my favour because I was posting way too much.
> 
> ...


 welcome back


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nope. I had some unrelated stress to deal with and I didn't feel like using the forums until I got things sorted. To be fair, it probably worked in my favour because I was posting way too much.
> 
> ...


 Lmao what a creep, I wouldn't like that.

Someone needs to own up haha.

Yeah true, I rarely frequent I used to use this forum a lot few years ago for advice on gear. Now I don't post as. Much and this is a fairly. New account. Had like 11k post count on other but had to take a step back, so I totally. Get that. It starts to take over. Much more chilled out with it all now and BB in general is just a hobby now with other hobbies also coming into play. Much more sustainable life and actually got a life now.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Somebody tapped me on the shoulder at BodyPower and asked if I'm DLTBB from UK Muscle. :lol: He didn't mention his username though.


 How could he stoop so low?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Toranator said:


> Lmao what a creep, I wouldn't like that.
> 
> Someone needs to own up haha.
> 
> Yeah true, I rarely frequent I used to use this forum a lot few years ago for advice on gear. Now I don't post as. Much and this is a fairly. New account. Had like 11k post count on other but had to take a step back, so I totally. Get that. It starts to take over. Much more chilled out with it all now and BB in general is just a hobby now with other hobbies also coming into play. Much more sustainable life and actually got a life now.


 Good man, sounds like you're on the right track. That's the kind of balance I'm aiming for, being happy with my physique but also being able to go out and socialise with my mates/eat out with my bird as and when I please. It's always been one extreme or the other with me.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Good man, sounds like you're on the right track. That's the kind of balance I'm aiming for, being happy with my physique but also being able to go out and socialise with my mates/eat out with my bird as and when I please. It's always been one extreme or the other with me.


 pics of bird or your waiting on your cell mate being released

x


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> How could he stoop so low?


 A foot stool and good lumbar spine mobility.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of bird or your waiting on your cell mate being released
> 
> x


 Traded her nudes for a packet of Amber Leaf already mate but I'll try to get some new ones.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Toranator said:


> Lmao what a creep, I wouldn't like that.
> 
> Someone needs to own up haha.
> 
> Yeah true, I rarely frequent I used to use this forum a lot few years ago for advice on gear. Now I don't post as. Much and this is a fairly. New account. Had like 11k post count on other but had to take a step back, so I totally. Get that. It starts to take over. Much more chilled out with it all now and BB in general is just a hobby now with other hobbies also coming into play. Much more sustainable life and actually got a life now.


 most sentences per paragraph award on your way mate


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome back mate!

I do miss your site, was so much great info and help on there. Glad your back online and hopefully still be advising as you did!.

Your physique still looks good, those quads look solid!


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> most sentences per paragraph award on your way mate


 Lmao if I miss space bar on phone it puts full stop, gave up trying to change it... Too time consuming.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Good man, sounds like you're on the right track. That's the kind of balance I'm aiming for, being happy with my physique but also being able to go out and socialise with my mates/eat out with my bird as and when I please. It's always been one extreme or the other with me.


 Exactly I was the same, sacrificing going out etc because I wouldn't be back for a meal or whatever. f**k it go out on my bike all day now eat a greasy fry up at a bike cafe. But there's obviously a balance.

Sounds like you're on track too.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> A chap with a face as pretty and a bum as round as mine is never going to cope well in there. :whistling: Thankfully I've been in my mam's box room the entire time.


 thinking those boys on bodybuilding.com about you need validating could be right, 5'4"


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Good man, sounds like you're on the right track. That's the kind of balance I'm aiming for, being happy with my physique but also being able to go out and socialise with my mates/eat out with my bird as and when I please. It's always been one extreme or the other with me.





Toranator said:


> Exactly I was the same, sacrificing going out etc because I wouldn't be back for a meal or whatever. f**k it go out on my bike all day now eat a greasy fry up at a bike cafe. But there's obviously a balance.
> 
> Sounds like you're on track too.


 I must say that in a lot of ways, when I was younger training and eating came first and other things were worked around them. What I have actually done to prevent this happening again is to refuse to have set times/days or even bodyparts trained order anymore. I still train most days but if I don't want to, it doesn't matter as I'll continue then next day or when I'm ready.

Eating is a bit more awkward but if I'm out then I just eat whatever for that duration as it'll only be for that day or so. For example, this Sunday I will be going dirt biking all day, I'll eat whatever I can when we stop for fuel etc. Next day I will probably look bollocksed but I'll get back on track, I don't see it as undoing work but more as giving my body a break.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I must say that in a lot of ways, when I was younger training and eating came first and other things were worked around them. What I have actually done to prevent this happening again is to refuse to have set times/days or even bodyparts trained order anymore. I still train most days but if I don't want to, it doesn't matter as I'll continue then next day or when I'm ready.
> 
> Eating is a bit more awkward but if I'm out then I just eat whatever for that duration as it'll only be for that day or so. For example, this Sunday I will be going dirt biking all day, I'll eat whatever I can when we stop for fuel etc. Next day I will probably look bollocksed but I'll get back on track, I don't see it as undoing work but more as giving my body a break.


 It's definitely relieving having a bit of spontaneity in your life rather than being regimented and following a routine 24/7.

The problem with me is I'm an all or nothing kind of person. If I find something I get enjoyment out of, I think about it 24/7, research it and do anything possible to push it further. It's worked in my favour with things like bodybuilding and work but it's also bit me in the arse with things like gaming (which is what I've spent most of my time doing while I've not been posting).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> It's definitely relieving having a bit of spontaneity in your life rather than being regimented and following a routine 24/7.
> 
> The problem with me is I'm an all or nothing kind of person. If I find something I get enjoyment out of, I think about it 24/7, research it and do anything possible to push it further. It's worked in my favour with things like bodybuilding and work but it's also bit me in the arse with things like gaming (which is what I've spent most of my time doing while I've not been posting).


 It's funny because I really enjoy the actual training aspect but I have few mates who actually enjoy that part, most just enjoy the results and that's all that motivates them. I could talk training all day to the point of boring people so I rarely talk about training to people in real life, a lot ask but many aren't ready for the answers.

The same applies with dirt biking, I only talk dirt biking to the lads who go as it can be boring for those who just do not 'get it'. My mates don't really have any common interests to me yet we get along great, I guess it is mostly being on the same wavelength with the banter.

I feel that some people can thrive being immersed in their interest 100% whereas I personally like having breaks from my interests with a different one now and again. When I am in the gym, most think I'm a 100% guy, which is true while I'm in the gym but not once I have got home and eaten.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> It's definitely relieving having a bit of spontaneity in your life rather than being regimented and following a routine 24/7.
> 
> The problem with me is I'm an all or nothing kind of person. If I find something I get enjoyment out of, I think about it 24/7, research it and do anything possible to push it further. It's worked in my favour with things like bodybuilding and work but it's also bit me in the arse with things like gaming (which is what I've spent most of my time doing while I've not been posting).


 How I laugh, when gym ratz, who aren't pro tier or livelihoods revolve around coaching/training, lift things up and down 6 days a week.

4 days is all I'll commit and it's more a during the week hobby.

Anyone with good balance is usually on a solid blast to compensate.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome back mate, I hope you have everything sorted now.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> How I laugh, when gym ratz, who aren't pro tier or livelihoods revolve around coaching/training, lift things up and down 6 days a week.
> 
> 4 days is all I'll commit and it's more a during the week hobby.
> 
> Anyone with good balance is usually on a solid blast to compensate.


 Agreed. I used to be at it 6 days a week because I enjoyed training but I burnt out after a while and stopped making progress. I'm hoping 4 days a week with ample rest, a semi-decent diet and the occasional pint or pizza can get me where I want to be. Health is a big factor for me now so I won't be running anywhere near as much gear.



UK2USA said:


> Welcome back mate, I hope you have everything sorted now.


 Cheers fam. All good, coming down with a bit of a cold at the moment but everything is sweet other than that.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Agreed. I used to be at it 6 days a week because I enjoyed training but I burnt out after a while and stopped making progress. I'm hoping 4 days a week with ample rest, a semi-decent diet and the occasional pint or pizza can get me where I want to be. Health is a big factor for me now so I won't be running anywhere near as much gear.
> 
> Cheers fam. All good, coming down with a bit of a cold at the moment but everything is sweet other than that.


 Good for you mate. I remember when I was starting out on here you had posted pics from a couple of cycles and had amazing friggin delts. Pics motivated me, but I don't know why, I had neither the skills, genetics, knowledge or youth to think I could do the same. Glad all the rumours weren't true mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see you back. Doink stated he saw you in gym so I was pretty sure you weren't in the nick.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Good to see you back. Doink stated he saw you in gym so I was pretty sure you weren't in the nick.


 Yeah, I seen him a few times while I was offline. I've had to join a new gym now because I'm working elsewhere. I'm going to miss that place. :boohoo:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> It's definitely relieving having a bit of spontaneity in your life rather than being regimented and following a routine 24/7.
> 
> The problem with me is I'm an all or nothing kind of person. If I find something I get enjoyment out of, I think about it 24/7, research it and do anything possible to push it further. It's worked in my favour with things like bodybuilding and work but it's also bit me in the arse with things like gaming (which is what I've spent most of my time doing while I've not been posting).


 Sounds just like me mate, I get obsessed with things and my whole world revolves around them. Suppose it's good for me that quite early on in my endless researching I stumbled upon Dorian Yates and his philosophies resonated with me training wise and I started just training 4 days a week (tried 6x a week in the past and I burned out within weeks) and I did a lot of research into the science of dieting and realised I can eat like a normal person if I count my calories and make sure I get enough protein. Same approach been used for the last 5 years, I've gone from people just starting to comment on my gains to getting asked about steroids a few times a month, and I feel like I've mastered the art of staying pretty lean all year whilst not being at all restrictive with my diet.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> It's definitely relieving having a bit of spontaneity in your life rather than being regimented and following a routine 24/7.
> 
> The problem with me is I'm an all or nothing kind of person. If I find something I get enjoyment out of, I think about it 24/7, research it and do anything possible to push it further. It's worked in my favour with things like bodybuilding and work but it's also bit me in the arse with things like gaming (which is what I've spent most of my time doing while I've not been posting).


 Yeah you really need to sack gaming off.

Alot of people think bodybuilding is a waste of time but it does have some benefits in every day life, whereas every hour you spend playing a computer game is literally a hour of your life flushed down the shitter.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Yeah you really need to sack gaming off.
> 
> Alot of people think bodybuilding is a waste of time but it does have some benefits in every day life, whereas every hour you spend playing a computer game is literally a hour of your life flushed down the shitter.


 I know mate. I've started to limit myself now. I felt anxious/stressed and gaming chilled me out and made me feel at ease but I wasted way too much time on it. I'm back to being office based so that in itself will limit the amount of free time I have massively.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Agreed. I used to be at it 6 days a week because I enjoyed training but I burnt out after a while and stopped making progress. I'm hoping 4 days a week with ample rest, a semi-decent diet and the occasional pint or pizza can get me where I want to be. Health is a big factor for me now so I won't be running anywhere near as much gear.


 It's not worth being _too_ devoted towards imo. even if blessed.

Yeah, why I think anything above 4 just isn't sustainable in the long run. It's the sweet spot for being flexible I find personally. Dorian was special, but even he only trained 4 days PW. says a lot.

You could do U/L on M/T/W/F and you have Friday night and weekend off. I like to run it 1 day on/off to maximise my recovery.

I'm only just easing back training now. fell off over World Cup. no fcuks given.

Tryna keep this short, but you had a scare or something? I think you'd grow like a weed of 500mg Test and some winstrol tbh.

All the best anyway, good to see you back.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> It's not worth being _too_ devoted towards imo. even if blessed.
> 
> Yeah, why I think anything above 4 just isn't sustainable in the long run. It's the sweet spot for being flexible I find personally. Dorian was special, but even he only trained 4 days PW. says a lot.
> 
> ...


 I'm doing a 4 day split at the moment. Just a standard chest/tri, back/bi, legs and shoulders/traps. I do 20 minutes of cardio with each session and I try to walk at least 10,000 steps a day. I feel good for it.

I'm on 180mg Test at the moment, when I blast I'll probably just do 200mg Test/200mg Tren. Nothing too crazy.

Nope, I just started running low doses for a bit and doing more cardio because lifting took a back seat for a while and noticed I felt better. Better sleep, lower heart rate, better mood etc. So I just thought I may as well continue with it because it must be doing me some good.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> Nope, I just started running low doses for a bit and doing more cardio because lifting took a back seat for a while and noticed I felt better. Better sleep, lower heart rate, better mood etc. So I just thought I may as well continue with it because it must be doing me some good.


 This is perhaps due to lowering the AAS intake to a reasonable level. IMO, it's about being realistic with what you can tolerate without it being detrimental to your general life and wellbeing but I guess sometimes when it creeps up on you or you're feeling like you're successful in other areas(gym life) then it may be hard to see the detrimental issues until it's at a stage where you really need to sort yourself out.

People often say that they're feeling great but more often than not they just don't realise how they really feel, even when others are telling them.

Anyways, I'm sure you already realise this but I'm pleased you've sorted yourself out before it has gone too far.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This is perhaps due to lowering the AAS intake to a reasonable level. IMO, it's about being realistic with what you can tolerate without it being detrimental to your general life and wellbeing but I guess sometimes when it creeps up on you or you're feeling like you're successful in other areas(gym life) then it may be hard to see the detrimental issues until it's at a stage where you really need to sort yourself out.
> 
> People often say that they're feeling great but more often than not they just don't realise how they really feel, even when others are telling them.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure you already realise this but I'm pleased you've sorted yourself out before it has gone too far.


 Spot on mate. I never felt particularly unhealthy while on cycle but when I lowered the dose and upped the cardio I felt a difference - more relaxed, positive, slept through and my resting heart rate dropped by 15 BPM.

I'm going to crack on with lower doses for the foreseeable because I know it's a wise decision longterm.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> Yeah you really need to sack gaming off.
> 
> Alot of people think bodybuilding is a waste of time but it does have some benefits in every day life, whereas every hour you spend playing a computer game is literally a hour of your life flushed down the shitter.


 Not quite. Video games are shown to improve several aspects of cognitive function and fine motor skills as well as improve your ability to deal with stress and challenges. Sure, one can spend too much time doing it, but an hour a day for example is far from excessive and you could certainly be doing worse things, plus it has the added benefit of improving/maintaining your brain health.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> It's definitely relieving having a bit of spontaneity in your life rather than being regimented and following a routine 24/7.
> 
> The problem with me is I'm an all or nothing kind of person. If I find something I get enjoyment out of, I think about it 24/7, research it and do anything possible to push it further. It's worked in my favour with things like bodybuilding and work but it's also bit me in the arse with things like gaming (which is what I've spent most of my time doing while I've not been posting).


 Man yeah I hear you loud and clear, think a lot of people are the same as this. My wife included she gets obsessed with things and it consumes you. Unhealthy at times.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

nWo said:


> Not quite. Video games are shown to improve several aspects of cognitive function and fine motor skills as well as improve your ability to deal with stress and challenges. Sure, one can spend too much time doing it, but an hour a day for example is far from excessive and you could certainly be doing worse things, plus it has the added benefit of improving/maintaining your brain health.


 An hour a day would be absolutely fine but I was smashing out a good ~6 hours sometimes. Combine that with having a Mrs, lifting, work and trying to get enough rest - there's not enough hours in the day. 

So I'm moving it to the bottom of my list of priorities and will play for a couple of hours here and there if I've already taken care of everything else I need to for that day.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I'm doing a 4 day split at the moment. Just a standard chest/tri, back/bi, legs and shoulders/traps. I do 20 minutes of cardio with each session and I try to walk at least 10,000 steps a day. I feel good for it.


 Hi mate good to see you back. Would you mind outlining your workouts in detail please ?.

I am suffering from some pretty severe physical and mental burn out so am looking to trim a couple of days my training week


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> *This is perhaps due to lowering the AAS intake to a reasonable level. IMO, it's about being realistic with what you can tolerate without it being detrimental to your general life and wellbeing but I guess sometimes when it creeps up on you or you're feeling like you're successful in other areas(gym life) then it may be hard to see the detrimental issues until it's at a stage where you really need to sort yourself out. *
> 
> People often say that they're feeling great but more often than not they just don't realise how they really feel, even when others are telling them.


 THIS 100%

I used to do crazy cycles with stupid amounts of gear and although the results where "pow wow" (lol did I really just wrote that?) the detrimental state of the rest of my life was easily spottable.

Nowadays I'm on 300mg of test e and 200mg of tren e a week or in winter 300 test and 300 deca. I'm lean, strong, looking fit and feels amazing, almost no sides (apart from sweating but I live in Spain where we reach 40C+ so could be that too) just lean steady gains and always veiny, pumped well looking look.

Sometimes I toss an oral such as Anavar at 50mg ed split in two doses or Anadrol pretty much at the same low dosage and happy days with an extra edge but still perfectly manageable.

It took me years to realise what @BLUE(UK) wrote in a few lines.

P.S. I don't cruise on Tren or Deca even if tempting, I normally do Bulk with deca, maintainance with test only at 150-300 a week Cut with tren and again maintainance with test only.

Life is good on low (or sensible) gear amount, you get the best of it without making your life miserable.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Hi mate good to see you back. Would you mind outlining your workouts in detail please ?.
> 
> I am suffering from some pretty severe physical and mental burn out so am looking to trim a couple of days my training week


 I would mate but I'm not on a strict routine at the moment. I've just had to switch over to a gym which is nearer to work and the equipment in there is completely different from the equipment in my usual gym so I'm still playing around with the machines and figuring out what I like.

It's a really simple layout though.



Legs


Chest/Tri


Back/Bi


Shoulders/Traps


Cardio before every session. 6-12 sets depending on how big/lagging the muscle group is.

And I've taken some bits and bobs from John Meadows routines e.g. some sets with 3 second negatives and explosive positive and some sets with 10 second breaks and 5 quick sucessive sets to get blood in to the muscle.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I would mate but I'm not on a strict routine at the moment. I've just had to switch over to a gym which is nearer to work and the equipment in there is completely different from the equipment in my usual gym so I'm still playing around with the machines and figuring out what I like.
> 
> It's a really simple layout though.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info mate. Something like that would suit me but from what I understand current evidence suggest better progression with a twice per week frequency for each muscle. How many total sets for each body part are you doing ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Thanks for the info mate. Something like that would suit me but from what I understand current evidence suggest better progression with a twice per week frequency for each muscle. How many total sets for each body part are you doing ?


 I've tried once and twice a week and never noticed any distinct difference in progress between the two. Probably because total sets per week worked out fairly similar. On bigger muscle groups like chest/back I do ~12 sets. Smaller muscles like biceps/calves maybe ~6. But I'm still tweaking it as I go along mate so everything is still liable to change.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I've tried once and twice a week and never noticed any distinct difference in progress between the two. Probably because total sets per week worked out fairly similar. On bigger muscle groups like chest/back I do ~12 sets. Smaller muscles like biceps/calves maybe ~6. But I'm still tweaking it as I go along mate so everything is still liable to change.


 Thanks mate that's really helpful


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> An hour a day would be absolutely fine but I was smashing out a good ~6 hours sometimes. Combine that with having a Mrs, lifting, work and trying to get enough rest - there's not enough hours in the day.
> 
> So I'm moving it to the bottom of my list of priorities and will play for a couple of hours here and there if I've already taken care of everything else I need to for that day.


 Yeah, as with most things, when it starts to take over your life that's obviously a problem - though, the post I replied to suggested that gaming is useless and a waste of time in every way, shape or form, which isn't at all true  Sounds like a good plan, though - just when you've got time, rather than making time to do it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dr Gearhead said:


> Thanks for the info mate. Something like that would suit me but from what I understand current evidence suggest better progression with a twice per week frequency for each muscle. How many total sets for each body part are you doing ?


 That info is on natties, don't forget  They experience elevated protein synthesis for only a few days after a workout, so it makes sense to train a muscle twice a week. Whereas, if you're on steroids, protein synthesis is always elevated, so 1x per week works just as well. You might find it easier to fit more volume per muscle per week into a split routine also - when you train on upper/lower splits or similar, there's a lot of compound work which means you can handle fewer exercises per workout. I personally deload every 7 weeks assuming training has been consistent, and then change my split each time, and I've found that 1x frequency and 2x frequency work as well as each other.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> I've tried once and twice a week and never noticed any distinct difference in progress between the two. Probably because total sets per week worked out fairly similar. On bigger muscle groups like chest/back I do ~12 sets. Smaller muscles like biceps/calves maybe ~6. But I'm still tweaking it as I go along mate so everything is still liable to change.





Dr Gearhead said:


> Thanks mate that's really helpful


 Something else to add to this, I could be wrong but it's what I'm seeing at the moment as I've started training with a training partner so my training has changed a bit.

Usually when I train on my own, I do low reps, 8-15 sets per bodypart, again depending on the bodypart. This includes warm up sets but not any sets with just the bar. When I train like this, my weights are heavier, I look more powerful(up to 20st). Sessions are usually 45-75mins. This type of training works IF you can train hard enough and are more powerful than endurance type.

Lately I have been getting leaner and weaker, couldn't figure out why but have just realised, my training partner will often want to do extra exercises beyond the usual that I'd do which makes sessions around 70mins to 120mins. This type training works if you're more endurance than powerful type.

I am happy to be corrected on this but ffs, I don't need studies, I want real life results. I also don't want to be given false info by telling me results from when you went from natty to assisted or added more gear. The only change must be the training.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

nWo said:


> That info is on natties, don't forget  They experience elevated protein synthesis for only a few days after a workout, so it makes sense to train a muscle twice a week. Whereas, if you're on steroids, protein synthesis is always elevated, so 1x per week works just as well. You might find it easier to fit more volume per muscle per week into a split routine also - when you train on upper/lower splits or similar, there's a lot of compound work which means you can handle fewer exercises per workout. I personally deload every 7 weeks assuming training has been consistent, and then change my split each time, and I've found that 1x frequency and 2x frequency work as well as each other.


 Thanks for the info, it's really made me think. In an effort not to de-rail this thread any further I have started a new one and tagged you in it, would really appreciate your input.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

@DLTBBhave you knocked reccies on the head?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> @DLTBBhave you knocked reccies on the head?


 I was being quite naughty at one point and was regularly getting on it during the week. I've chilled out now and will only entertain the idea if it's a weekend, and even then I try to take it easy. I was at a festival last weekend and let my hair down though, felt horrendous the day after and had the outline of a vest sunburnt in to my skin.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> I was being quite naughty at one point and was regularly getting on it during the week. I've chilled out now and will only entertain the idea if it's a weekend, and even then I try to take it easy. I was at a festival last weekend and let my hair down though, felt horrendous the day after and had the outline of a vest sunburnt in to my skin.


 Good to have u back mate! Glad u still party occasionally too, makes me feel less guilty when I do it!!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TITO said:


> Good to have u back mate! Glad u still party occasionally too, makes me feel less guilty when I do it!!!


 Got to let our hair down occasionally or we'd go mad.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@DLTBB agreed on the not being so obsessive front. I've eased up now I'm cruising and still count calories roughly but food choices are whatever I want.

Same with gym if I fancy a rest day I'll take it lowering my frequency has helped massively also in terms of gains imo.

Feel much better for it anyway and don't look any different to what I did when being obsessive over it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> @DLTBB agreed on the not being so obsessive front. I've eased up now I'm cruising and still count calories roughly but food choices are whatever I want.
> 
> Same with gym if I fancy a rest day I'll take it lowering my frequency has helped massively also in terms of gains imo.
> 
> Feel much better for it anyway and don't look any different to what I did when being obsessive over it.


 Exactly man. It's certainly not going to do us any harm taking it easy for a bit. And we've always get the option to start going balls deep with the training and gear again if we ever fancy taking up a notch. I reckon I will probably catch the bug again at some point TBH, the obsessive behaviour comes in waves.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nope. I had some unrelated stress to deal with and I didn't feel like using the forums until I got things sorted. To be fair, it probably worked in my favour because I was posting way too much.
> 
> ...


 Not forgetting the vast amount of bellends on it now too lad. Welcome back buddy.

This place isn't the same as it was yes ago.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

herc said:


> Not forgetting the vast amount of bellends on it now too lad. Welcome back buddy.
> 
> This place isn't the same as it was yes ago.


 The good ole' days before the layout of the forum changed. There's still a few familiar faces around which is nice to see.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> The good ole' days before the layout of the forum changed. There's still a few familiar faces around which is nice to see.


 There is buddy but it's not the same. To be internet warriors on here.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/bodybuilder-jailed-three-years-selling-19009492


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/bodybuilder-jailed-three-years-selling-19009492


 Hmmm don't look like his Avi???


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Fair few quid made tho!


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

mrwright said:


> Fair few quid made tho!


 Which he could of easily earned in 18 months :lol:


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

40k for 10 months plus what, 18 months inside, is wank. And no doubt the old bill will be looking to take all his expensive clothes and anything else they can tie to non taxable income off him?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks rather peculiar, his ears are very small


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Great surname for a criminal - Lawless.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I remember that guy, he used to post on bb.com. His physique was crazy


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

"He kept in contact with the company, also known as TNP, through the social networking site Wickr, which had end-to-end encrypted messages."

"They found his phone was reset to 'factory settings', but the 'Notes' app was recovered and included a note titled 'Order' and contained names and addresses of customers, including their shipping details, the court was told"

"a significant amount of money was transferred through the defendant's account."


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> "He kept in contact with the company, also known as TNP, through the social networking site Wickr, which had end-to-end encrypted messages."
> 
> "They found his phone was reset to 'factory settings', but the 'Notes' app was recovered and included a note titled 'Order' and contained names and addresses of customers, including their shipping details, the court was told"
> 
> "a significant amount of money was transferred through the defendant's account."


 yeh when his house got raided it says he wasn't in. if he had the common sense to wipe his phone he should've had the sense to check if it floated in a big loch also....


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> I remember that guy, he used to post on bb.com. His physique was crazy


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Youdontknowme said:


> 40k for 10 months plus what, 18 months inside, is wank. And no doubt the old bill will be looking to take all his expensive clothes and anything else they can tie to non taxable income off him?


 Says in the article a hearing in March is scheduled for the profits of crime. So 18 months and £40k of debt! Now that's a wank deal!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Youdontknowme said:


> be looking to take all his expensive clothes and anything else they can tie to non taxable income off him?


 He's got a proceeds of crime hearing next March so he'll be ordered to pay back or face more time in chokey


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Magistrates are strict in England. Here in Northern Ireland probably a fine and suspended sentence


----------



## M.I.A (Aug 7, 2020)

:lol:


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Tricky said:


> Magistrates are strict in England. Here in Northern Ireland probably a fine and suspended sentence


 Magistrates don't deal with crimes that would come with a sentence over 12 months.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/bodybuilder-jailed-three-years-selling-19009492


 fu**ing hell he's only just been sentenced?


----------



## Upthedose (Apr 21, 2019)

36 months is harsh no? The amount of violent cu**s that never do jail time and they give 3 years to someone selling gear to other likeminded people. First offence too.... don't really get it.

Seen him on other forums and he was always a decent lad.

Hilarious bringing up the fact he had diazepam tablets without a prescription and we have dear Prince Andrew shagging kids on tax payer money. Police priorities lol laughable.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Upthedose said:


> Police priorities lol laughable.


 Political priorities.

Cops do what they're told to keep their payslips. They ain't fu**ing Serpico you know luv.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Upthedose said:


> 36 months is harsh no?


 No.

Cos law says you cant deal.

End of.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> View attachment 190081


 I see Cocaine,tren,clen and primo is great for fat loss :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

KETONES said:


> Which he could of easily earned in 18 months :lol:


 Few days by UKM standards innit?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> View attachment 190081


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> View attachment 190103


 Obsessed with bumming this one!!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

PSevens2017 said:


> View attachment 190103


 When people ever asked me what's the scariest film I ever saw expecting me to say some random horror movie I always say Scum. It's surprising how many people haven't seen it. Whilst I was never a kid that was likely to end up in Borstal watching that film when I was about 13 convinced me that Borstal was a place I wasn't going to end up in.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> When people ever asked me what's the scariest film I ever saw expecting me to say some random horror movie I always say Scum. It's surprising how many people haven't seen it. Whilst I was never a kid that was likely to end up in Borstal watching that film when I was about 13 convinced me that Borstal was a place I wasn't going to end up in.


 Didn't watch this until I was in my mid/late 20s. Absolutely stunned by how raw and daring for the year it was made and how incredibly good the actors were in it.

Would agree with you on how scary it is tho, mate. Great film.

There was a film called Bad Boys which starred Sean Pean and Clancy 'The Kurgen' Brown (Highlander) which sort of imitated this a bit. Not a patch on Scum.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

KETONES said:


> Obsessed with bumming this one!!


 It's a frightening scene from the film. One thing that stands out in my mind when the film is raised in conversation. Daring bit of film for the year it was made. Male rape.

Plus they had racism, suicide and human rights absolutely abused.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> It's a frightening scene from the film. One thing that stands out in my mind when the film is raised in conversation. Daring bit of film for the year it was made. Male rape.
> 
> Plus they had racism, suicide and human rights absolutely abused.


 Still happening now....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

KETONES said:


> Still happening now....


 Mostly in your mind.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Mostly in your mind.


 I watched it recently and imagined it was me bumming Psevens in the potting shed!


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

invisiblekid said:


> Says in the article a hearing in March is scheduled for the profits of crime. So 18 months and £40k of debt! Now that's a wank deal!


 Doubt he'll have to pay the full 40k.

My brother in law imported half a million quid of mephedrone from China and only had to pay 70k.

You just can't own anything for the rest of your life, you don't pay it from your wages. If you don't own property ever or get any inheritance etc you'll never repay it.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn! He's a helpful lad and very knowledgeable about training.

anyone got a link to his insta? Or what he went by?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

TITO said:


> anyone got a link to his insta?


 Mancmuscle I think. His content disappeared ages ago


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> Mancmuscle I think. His content disappeared ages ago


 His physique was top notch!!

shame what's happened to him but guess he knew the risks


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> When people ever asked me what's the scariest film I ever saw expecting me to say some random horror movie I always say Scum. It's surprising how many people haven't seen it. Whilst I was never a kid that was likely to end up in Borstal watching that film when I was about 13 convinced me that Borstal was a place I wasn't going to end up in.


 Davis would have been alright if he hadn't raised his hand to Eckersley's radio.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

So, 2 years on I was correct then? Tekkers is inside as well. Foolishly boasting about sales on facebook and instagram. Oh deary me.

Both are idiots but at least one of them sculpted an admirable physique. The other one looked like a potato.


----------



## Upthedose (Apr 21, 2019)

If he was openly dealing over social media I take back some of my sympathy because that's idiotic. Using his own personal account to move money is also dumb.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

no-one said:


> So, 2 years on I was correct then? Tekkers is inside as well. Foolishly boasting about sales on facebook and instagram. Oh deary me.
> 
> Both are idiots but at least one of them sculpted an admirable physique. The other one looked like a potato.


 Thought tekkers was still posting on here?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

I seen him the other day


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

TITO said:


> His physique was top notch!!
> 
> shame what's happened to him but guess he knew the risks


 Funny reading the thread and all the angels condemning what he's done. Probably all whilst shooting litres of juice into their gills.

If I was contacted by a firm offering to pay me 25% of profits from selling class C gear then I'd snap their hand off. 3 years is unbelievably harsh for the level of crime.

People in glass houses and all that.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Funny reading the thread and all the angels condemning what he's done. Probably all whilst shooting litres of juice into their gills.
> 
> If I was contacted by a firm offering to pay me 25% of profits from selling class C gear then I'd snap their hand off. 3 years is unbelievably harsh for the level of crime.
> 
> People in glass houses and all that.


 Chump change by ukm standards tho mate, we all make Premier League footballer level wages all whilst working 1 day a week shagging 7 10 out of 10 girls and 4 trannies weekly and gaining 20kg on each lift each set and 5lb lean bodyweight a day sitting at 8% bodyfat

all off 1 gram of tren


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Funny reading the thread and all the angels condemning what he's done.


 I always feel a little sad everytime I hear a steroid or weed dealer got busted -_-


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Upthedose said:


> If he was openly dealing over social media I take back some of my sympathy because that's idiotic. Using his own personal account to move money is also dumb.


 Damn, he was a sound lad. Saw him years back, off his nut while at parklife. Haha

I only remember him going quiet, then came back saying he was laying low off the forums. So I thought everyone was spreading FUD of him being locked up. Didn't know the lad actually got busted.

Legit thought he was just the guy middle man who puts you forward to the contacts/source.

lol life be crazy, students round my area be selling class A's on Instagram..

(if law enforcement is reading this, i know nothing lol)


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Didn't watch this until I was in my mid/late 20s. Absolutely stunned by how raw and daring for the year it was made and how incredibly good the actors were in it.
> 
> Would agree with you on how scary it is tho, mate. Great film.
> 
> There was a film called Bad Boys which starred Sean Pean and Clancy 'The Kurgen' Brown (Highlander) which sort of imitated this a bit. Not a patch on Scum.


 Friend of mine actually appeared in Scum, Only as an extra mind you but still always been his claim to fame.

Most of it was filmed at a psychiatric hospital in Hertfordshire which is kind of ironic as I would say most of them screws were mentally ill in their own ways.

Bad Boys now that brings back memories, a young Sean Penn taking over as barn boss, Could tell he was going to have a promising career from this outing, I always remember thinking to myself- What kind of prison allows inmates to have a soldering kit in their cells lol.

Harrowitz was a cool guy though, but I agree not a patch on Scum.

Danny


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Shergar said:


> psychiatric hospital in Hertfordshire


 Fairfield's..?


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

Spieren said:


> Fairfield's..?


 Shepley buddy

Danny


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey look, I don't come on here often, but I have had notifications to some of my responses so I will lay things out simply for the more intellectually challenged here.....

If you're advertising drugs for sale (I couldn't give a s**t of the legality around it) but if it's on facebook, instgram or wherever it maybe - you are a prime Bomboclaat as far as I am concerned.

When will you tools learn?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> It's a frightening scene from the film. One thing that stands out in my mind when the film is raised in conversation. Daring bit of film for the year it was made. Male rape.
> 
> Plus they had racism, suicide and human rights absolutely abused.


 Just a slightly edgier Grange Hill really.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry, how the f**k is this thread still alive?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Sorry, how the f**k is this thread still alive?


 I resurrected it a couple of weeks ago after I read a news report about him getting jailed for supplying.

Anyway, how are you? Long time no see.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I resurrected it a couple of weeks ago after I read a news report about him getting jailed for supplying.
> 
> Anyway, how are you? Long time no see.


 I'm pretty good you know man. Got injured then Fat and lazy, but I think this year's been bad for us all really.

Just trying get back on track really to where I was at - at home it's all good and still got a job so nothing to report otherwise ha.

How have you been man?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/bodybuilder-jailed-three-years-selling-19009492


 Just read this. Wild, was bound to happen though.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> How have you been man?


 I'm good thanks. Whilst I wouldn't wish what's happened since March on the world, I've made the most of being off work. I'm still furloughed but after the wife's cancer battle in 2018 (she remains well to date) it's fair to say that after going through that, coronavirus isn't too much of a worry for me. I do feel for those less fortunate than I am though.

Been spending time with the kids. They are teenagers now and don't seem to enjoy spending time so much with me and the wife, but hey-ho.

Yours are somewhat younger than mine iirc, so I hope that you are all well and recommend you just crack on with doing what you can and enjoy


----------



## unantastbar (Jun 4, 2020)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Just read this. Wild, was bound to happen though.


 3 years fuarkkk, at least he got some time to train now


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I'm good thanks. Whilst I wouldn't wish what's happened since March on the world, I've made the most of being off work. I'm still furloughed but after the wife's cancer battle in 2018 (she remains well to date) it's fair to say that after going through that, coronavirus isn't too much of a worry for me. I do feel for those less fortunate than I am though.


 Ah s**t man, that must have been hard, good to hear she got over it.

Corona is miniscule in comparison I'm sure. but at least you get to spend more time together whilst furloughed - do you still get paid while you are furloughed?



Sasnak said:


> Been spending time with the kids. They are teenagers now and don't seem to enjoy spending time so much with me and the wife, but hey-ho.
> 
> Yours are somewhat younger than mine iirc, so I hope that you are all well and recommend you just crack on with doing what you can and enjoy


 Yeah the lad is turning 6 and the girl is 3 now. I've managed to get back into the swing of lifting properly again but the diet is pretty much a joke. just work on the strength getting back to where it was - then the back fat can come off later, probably :lol: The culture in my new job is pressure then everyone drinks after so its been weird to adjust and get back onto a healthy eating schedule.

lots of beer and scratchings, maybe after xmas eh 



unantastbar said:


> 3 years fuarkkk, at least he got some time to train now


 Yeah, all the time in the world man, sad but the whole situation was crazy at the time.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> still get paid while you are furloughed?


 Yeah. I get 80% of the cap. Plus I'm working at the covid testing centre for extra cash.

Nice to see you are okay.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

unantastbar said:


> 3 years fuarkkk, at least he got some time to train now


 He's got a good physique tbf


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

no-one said:


> So, 2 years on I was correct then? Tekkers is inside as well. Foolishly boasting about sales on facebook and instagram. Oh deary me.
> 
> Both are idiots but at least one of them sculpted an admirable physique. The other one looked like a potato.


 You obviously not seen tekkers physique the past 12 months. Looks good. Definitely not in prison.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> You obviously not seen tekkers physique the past 12 months. Looks good. Definitely not in prison.


 Crazy what drugs do to some people's minds :lol:

I'm apparently Nexus and Triumph is apparently in jail.

Jesus Christ if you're gona troll atleast get some facts right


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Towel said:


> Crazy what drugs do to some people's minds :lol:
> 
> I'm apparently Nexus and Triumph is apparently in jail.
> 
> Jesus Christ if you're gona troll atleast get some facts right


 Haha I was TM for a while, years back. Shame I didn't have TM bank account.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

late the the thread here, however just seen the article.

While im not saying its alright... but really, 3 years for what appears to be essentially selling gear as an affiliate/middle man taking commission and not actually handling the product.

The drugs found at his home address IMO could well be his personal stash he accumulated.

Never know the full story of course however 3 years for this... i have read so many articles of people caught red handed with gear, equipment, pill press and have received a lesser sentence than of this.

was the 3 year part suspended?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

MarkyMark said:


> late the the thread here, however just seen the article.
> 
> While im not saying its alright... but really, 3 years for what appears to be essentially selling gear as an affiliate/middle man taking commission and not actually handling the product.
> 
> ...


 No, has to do atleast half that.

Can't believe how hard they went in on him when he'd barely earned anything from his involvement, TM royally f**ked him, gave him some pocket change and he's completely screwed his life, lad had a decent job too so not sure why he agreed to such a crap deal.

I did here DNP was a big part of the case and they always go heavy handed on anything to do with that since the dhacks scandal.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Towel said:


> No, has to do atleast half that.
> 
> Can't believe how hard they went in on him when he'd barely earned anything from his involvement, TM royally f**ked him, gave him some pocket change and he's completely screwed his life, lad had a decent job too so not sure why he agreed to such a crap deal.
> 
> I did here DNP was a big part of the case and they always go heavy handed on anything to do with that since the dhacks scandal.


 Considering he had a good job, great character references and seemed like a decent lad, I think he was definitely treated relatively harshly. Some folk get less for doing a lot worse than he did.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Blanka said:


> Considering he had a good job, great character references and seemed like a decent lad, I think he was definitely treated relatively harshly. Some folk get less for doing a lot worse than he did.


 Could be said he should've known better.

The other issue is often the motivating factor, if one has an addiction and commits crime to feed it, they'll get less than someone who's motivated by greed. 
Then there is what happened in the aftermath of him being arrested, did he stop or was it shown that he stuck two fingers up at them?


----------



## C T (Oct 27, 2020)

Towel said:


> No, has to do atleast half that.
> 
> Can't believe how hard they went in on him when he'd barely earned anything from his involvement, TM royally f**ked him, gave him some pocket change and he's completely screwed his life, lad had a decent job too so not sure why he agreed to such a crap deal.
> 
> I did here DNP was a big part of the case and they always go heavy handed on anything to do with that since the dhacks scandal.


 Probably sang too much and got himself in deeper

Harsh as f**k though for the crime, hacks only got slightly longer than that ffs


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

I've always wondered what DLTBB stands for , ile have a shot Darren Little The Bulshiting Bastard lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Towel said:


> No, has to do atleast half that.
> 
> Can't believe how hard they went in on him when he'd barely earned anything from his involvement, TM royally f**ked him, gave him some pocket change and he's completely screwed his life, lad had a decent job too so not sure why he agreed to such a crap deal.
> 
> I did here DNP was a big part of the case and they always go heavy handed on anything to do with that since the dhacks scandal.


 How do you know how much coin he was making?

I remember him talking about his former job and how comfortable he was - just goes to show, never can tell.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Ares said:


> How do you know how much coin he was making?
> 
> I remember him talking about his former job and how comfortable he was - just goes to show, never can tell.


 Was in the news article mate :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB was used as a runner for the big boys and got burnt. Not the brightest bulb.



BLUE(UK) said:


> Could be said he should've known better.
> 
> The other issue is often the motivating factor, if one has an addiction and commits crime to feed it, they'll get less than someone who's motivated by greed.
> Then there is what happened in the aftermath of him being arrested, did he stop or was it shown that he *stuck two fingers up at them?*


 Considering it was a drugs arrest, he probably got fingers stuck up him!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Towel said:


> Was in the news article mate :lol:


 Ah gotcha, haven't been on in a while, hadn't seen it!

I wonder if anyone from the actual supply/manufacturing end got done


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm back now.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> I'm back now.


Do us a borra pal the wife wants a new kitchen


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> I'm back now.


Alright lad, welcome back.

How big is your anus now?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> Alright lad, welcome back.
> 
> How big is your anus now?


Same size but a bit sore, think I've got a haemorrhoid but it was almost impossible to get a slot with the Doctor in there.


Restless83 said:


> Do us a borra pal the wife wants a new kitchen


I was earning £18 a week while I was in there mate, can't help you.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Same size but a bit sore, think I've got a haemorrhoid but it was almost impossible to get a slot with the Doctor in there.
> 
> I was earning £18 a week while I was in there mate, can't help you.


You can spill the beans now you’ve served the time bro. Tell me who got you done and I’ll sort him out


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I'm back now.


nice tyo see you back, unlucky about the bust. 

lost much size inside ?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

CandleLitDesert said:


> nice tyo see you back, unlucky about the bust.
> 
> lost much size inside ?


The worst part was the time stuck in limbo before the sentence was given. That was stressful.
I lost a lot of size in there as the prison was on lockdown due to COVID-19 meaning the gym was closed and we only had an hour per day out of our cells. I also had really low Test as I had come off steroids cold turkey before then. I trained using body weight and water bottles. Not ideal but I kept some muscle and I'm still lean. Here's me in the gym today, second session back since I've been out.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CR821O_AbBN/


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> The worst part was the time stuck in limbo before the sentence was given. That was stressful.
> I lost a lot of size in there as the prison was on lockdown due to COVID-19 meaning the gym was closed and we only had an hour per day out of our cells. I also had really low Test as I had come off steroids cold turkey before then. I trained using body weight and water bottles. Not ideal but I kept some muscle and I'm still lean. Here's me in the gym today, second session back since I've been out.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work! done what you could it seems. you'll easy blow back up on the dragon juice


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

CandleLitDesert said:


> nice work! done what you could it seems. you'll easy blow back up on the dragon juice


Cheers. I did the best I could. I should gain a fair bit of size back just from getting some proper food down my neck. You get **** all protein in there really.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I'm back now.


Welcome back. 

Is the big house in the UK bad as the ones in the US?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Is the big house in the UK bad as the ones in the US?


Well the place was on lockdown the entire time I was there which meant people were locked up for 23 hours a day so there was much less mixing and therefore much less trouble so no, not too bad in my experience. Just boring and you miss your friends and family, etc.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

DLTBB said:


> I'm back now.


Welcome back 

Looking in better shape than most considering your spell out of the gyms.

Danny


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Guys on gear in worse nick, expecting a pretty dramatic transformation with proper access to the cornerstones and muscle memory at your side.

Good to see you back mate.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> Same size but a bit sore, think I've got a haemorrhoid but it was almost impossible to get a slot with the Doctor in there.
> 
> I was earning £18 a week while I was in there mate, can't help you.


Not a place I'd want to be,couldn't handle wacking off to Porno mags that have been there since the 80s 
welcome back to the mad house


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

Never used to post when you were on here before but can remember you were in amazing shape.
You look better than 99.9% of blokes now, obviously you worked your arse off but your parents gave you amazing bodybuilding genetics, proper jealous haha.
Nice to see you doing well, are you gonna be jumping back on a big cycle?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Restless83 said:


> Not a place I'd want to be,couldn't handle wacking off to Porno mags that have been there since the 80s
> welcome back to the mad house


Definitely not, it’s a massive waste of time! Not that I wanted to whack off anyway, my Test level was 4 (reference range was 9-28 when I got bloods), so I wasn’t exactly the horniest creature.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

SoberHans said:


> Never used to post when you were on here before but can remember you were in amazing shape.
> You look better than 99.9% of blokes now, obviously you worked your arse off but your parents gave you amazing bodybuilding genetics, proper jealous haha.
> Nice to see you doing well, are you gonna be jumping back on a big cycle?


Thanks man. I am actually tiny in real life at the moment. I’ve just got a decent shape to me and I’m fairly lean so I look bigger. Not a big cycle, no. If I do anything again it’ll just be a touch of Test as I want to stay fit and healthy and will be seeing the doctor about fertility etc.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

DLTBB said:


> Definitely not, it’s a massive waste of time! Not that I wanted to whack off anyway, my Test level was 4 (reference range was 9-28 when I got bloods), so I wasn’t exactly the horniest creature.


Exactly that pal know too many lads who've got lost in that lifestyle,let em crack on rather be at home with the family.
Must of felt like shit with levels that low,hard to get motivated to train?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Restless83 said:


> Exactly that pal know too many lads who've got lost in that lifestyle,let em crack on rather be at home with the family.
> Must of felt like shit with levels that low,hard to get motivated to train?


I didn’t actually feel that bad to be fair. Obviously I didn’t feel like having a tug every two minutes but it’s probably the ideal place to feel that way, isn’t it? Training was sound. It was mainly CrossFit style body weight circuits, so things like burpees, walk out press ups, squat jumps etc. When I did some weights it was things like benching 35 litres of water each side of a broomstick handle for about 15-20 reps and a lot of pull ups.


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> I didn’t actually feel that bad to be fair. Obviously I didn’t feel like having a tug every two minutes but it’s probably the ideal place to feel that way, isn’t it? Training was sound. It was mainly CrossFit style body weight circuits, so things like burpees, walk out press ups, squat jumps etc. When I did some weights it was things like benching 35 litres of water each side of a broomstick handle for about 15-20 reps and a lot of pull ups.


I used to do handstand press ups, squat my cell mate, pull ups on the bed frame, roll mattresses up and curl em. Then open a few tins of mackerel and mix em up with kona noodles for a munch afterwards. It’s not that bad if you use your imagination brah.😂


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bupkiss said:


> I used to do handstand press ups, squat my cell mate, pull ups on the bed frame, roll mattresses up and curl em. Then open a few tins of mackerel and mix em up with kona noodles for a munch afterwards. It’s not that bad if you use your imagination brah.😂


When I was on the open wing towards the end, we rigged up a pulley system using shredded bed sheets over a bar fixed to the ceiling so we could do things like lat-pull downs etc. Definitely have to be resourceful in there if you want to be able to target every muscle properly.

P.S. The article is a load of bollocks. They raided my parent’s home where I hadn’t been living for quite some time beforehand, the “haul of human growth hormones” was half a kit of Hyge and half a kit of Ansomone, the “designer shoes” were my Dad’s work loafers for when he goes in the office and the “designer perfume” was a few bottles my Mum had picked up for a bargain on Boots for Christmas presents.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

@DLTBB You have a bit of work to do will you be taking steroids or you doing it natty mate 👍


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

vetran said:


> @DLTBB You have a bit of work to do will you be taking steroids or you doing it natty mate 👍


I’m not going to take anything just yet as I want to get fresh bloods and a referral to the Endo from my GP. I’ll probably dabble again later on. I reckon I’ll gain a decent bit of size back just from being able to eat protein and lift heavier.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> I’m not going to take anything just yet as I want to get fresh bloods and a referral to the Endo from my GP. I’ll probably dabble again later on. I reckon I’ll gain a decent bit of size back just from being able to eat protein and lift heavier.


Fck your bloods and the endo and your gp get back on the bits I’m trying to help you 👍


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

vetran said:


> Fck your bloods and the endo and your gp get back on the bits I’m trying to help you 👍


Sound, I’ll go and inject a couple of grams of Tren now that you’ve given me the go ahead.


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> Sound, I’ll go and inject a couple of grams of Tren now that you’ve given me the go ahead.


That’s the spirit Ganabol in both nips!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Sound, I’ll go and inject a couple of grams of Tren now that you’ve given me the go ahead.


Great idea make sure it ain’t that triumph crap


DLTBB said:


> Sound, I’ll go and inject a couple of grams of Tren now that you’ve given me the go ahead.


Great idea just make sure it isn’t that triumph crap


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

vetran said:


> Great idea make sure it ain’t that triumph crap
> 
> 
> Great idea just make sure it isn’t that triumph crap


Johnny two times two times!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

vetran said:


> Great idea make sure it ain’t that triumph crap
> 
> 
> Great idea just make sure it isn’t that triumph crap


Straight up Finaplix-H.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

How did you get 36 months and end up doing way less than that?


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

EpicSquats said:


> How did you get 36 months and end up doing way less than that?


Because he’ll only do 18 out of the 36 numb nuts…


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

EpicSquats said:


> How did you get 36 months and end up doing way less than that?


He sucked off the guvnor bro


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> He sucked off the guvnor bro


How’d you know that work brah


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> How did you get 36 months and end up doing way less than that?


I was on an electronic curfew tag for almost a year before sentencing. I’ve been released 4 months early on the tag again so that’s subtracted over 8 months of time served in total. Then I’ll do 18 months on licence which will bring me to the 3 year mark.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Cheers. I did the best I could. I should gain a fair bit of size back just from getting some proper food down my neck. You get **** all protein in there really.


Welcome back mate,

Muscle memory will soon work it’s magic, how exactly was the food away?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> Welcome back mate,
> 
> Muscle memory will soon work it’s magic, how exactly was the food away?


The food from the servery was crap. Terrible quality and you barely get any meat so it’s hard to get much protein. 

Towards the end I was on an open wing so we had access to a cooker. A lad who worked in the kitchens was bringing us 2.5KG bags of frozen chicken breasts and we cooked a decent meal each night from scratch, things like curries, pastas, wraps etc. I had another mate who worked in the cafe where the prison officers eat and he’d bring me back proper chicken breasts and steaks now and again.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> The food from the servery was crap. Terrible quality and you barely get any meat so it’s hard to get much protein.
> 
> Towards the end I was on an open wing so we had access to a cooker. A lad who worked in the kitchens was bringing us 2.5KG bags of frozen chicken breasts and we cooked a decent meal each night from scratch, things like curries, pastas, wraps etc. I had another mate who worked in the cafe where the prison officers eat and he’d bring me back proper chicken breasts and steaks now and again.


Was this your mate……


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> The food from the servery was crap. Terrible quality and you barely get any meat so it’s hard to get much protein.
> 
> Towards the end I was on an open wing so we had access to a cooker. A lad who worked in the kitchens was bringing us 2.5KG bags of frozen chicken breasts and we cooked a decent meal each night from scratch, things like curries, pastas, wraps etc. I had another mate who worked in the cafe where the prison officers eat and he’d bring me back proper chicken breasts and steaks now and again.


So weird to see this thread at the top of the pile again!


Would you say the dosh and free gear was really worth what you've experienced, taking into account the impact this all had on family life, reputation, future prospects etc? 

Will be interesting to see how you progress as a mortal natty (like me) for a bit, good to see you back on the forum


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> So weird to see this thread at the top of the pile again!
> 
> 
> Would you say the dosh and free gear was really worth what you've experienced, taking into account the impact this all had on family life, reputation, future prospects etc?
> ...


Considering I was under investigation for 3 years which was very stressful in itself, it definitely wasn’t worth it. But I never planned for it to happen anyway, I was just getting my own bits and pieces for free and it kind of snowballed unexpectedly because I was active on forums/social media and had a lot of people messaging me. The amounts/percentages in the article are way off.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Bupkiss said:


> Because he’ll only do 18 out of the 36 numb nuts…


Thanks for magically knowing about his sentence - and getting it wrong, Sherlock.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Considering* I was under investigation for 3 years* which was very stressful in itself, it definitely wasn’t worth it. But I never planned for it to happen anyway, I was just getting my own bits and pieces for free and it kind of snowballed unexpectedly because I was active on forums/social media and had a lot of people messaging me. The amounts/percentages in the article are way off.


Waste of taxpayer money that. Not really worth locking anyone up over steroids. That place you had in jail could have been taken by a rapist or a wife beater or something.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

EpicSquats said:


> Waste of taxpayer money that. Not really worth locking anyone up over steroids. That place you had in jail could have been taken by a rapist or a wife beater or something.


They’ll probably get it all back with POCA


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Waste of taxpayer money that. Not really worth locking anyone up over steroids. That place you had in jail could have been taken by a rapist or a wife beater or something.


They must have spent a ridiculous amount of money on the investigation overall, financial investigators combing through every payment in and out of my accounts for years on end etc. Madness really.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> They’ll probably get it all back with POCA


I didn’t have any realisable assets for them to take via POCA other than a small amount of cash.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> They must have spent a ridiculous amount of money on the investigation overall, financial investigators combing through every payment in and out of my accounts for years on end etc. Madness really.


Which prison did they send you to?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I didn’t have any realisable assets for them to take via POCA other than a small amount of cash.


So what's your plan going forward man? Apologies that's such a vague question, but it's not like I've ever had the opportunity to ask someone I 'sort of know' how they're going to deal with life post-incarceration. Tell as much or little as you want


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Which prison did they send you to?


My local Cat B (Forrest Bank) was full when I was sentenced so I got shipped out to Durham and had to spend the remainder of my sentence in the North East (Northumberland).


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> My local Cat B (Forrest Bank) was full when I was sentenced so I got shipped out to Durham and had to spend the remainder of my sentence in the North East (Northumberland).


Must have been a bit of a shitter being so far away from the Manchester area.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> So what's your plan going forward man? Apologies that's such a vague question, but it's not like I've ever had the opportunity to ask someone I 'sort of know' how they're going to deal with life post-incarceration. Tell as much or little as you want


I’m catching up with friends/family for a couple of weeks, getting back in to training and then I’m starting work on the 16th with a friend. I’ll probably keep my Instagram page updated with progress and do a bit of coaching on the side if the opportunity arises. I completed a Personal Trainer level 3 course while I was inside which was handy.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Must have been a bit of a shitter being so far away from the Manchester area.


It was because I didn’t get a single visit for the entire ten months but day to day it didn’t make too much difference as prisons across the UK were all on 23 hour lockdown anyway.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> I didn’t have any realisable assets for them to take via POCA other than a small amount of cash.


That’s ok then mate. Good luck going forward 

Keep away from TM/DG haha


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> The food from the servery was crap. Terrible quality and you barely get any meat so it’s hard to get much protein.
> 
> Towards the end I was on an open wing so we had access to a cooker. A lad who worked in the kitchens was bringing us 2.5KG bags of frozen chicken breasts and we cooked a decent meal each night from scratch, things like curries, pastas, wraps etc. I had another mate who worked in the cafe where the prison officers eat and he’d bring me back proper chicken breasts and steaks now and again.


No chance of any ‘diet’ if you’d even call it that of supporting and facilitating muscle growth then. It’s shitty how you couldn’t of had some sort of treatment or medication administered with the state of your levels.

You’re really screwed relying on servery alone then I take it? incarceration shouldn’t mean starvation. I’ve watched lads go in 17-19st ish and come out under 11st looking a decade younger. Wishing you the best going forward anyway bud.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> No chance of any ‘diet’ if you’d even call it that of supporting and facilitating muscle growth then. It’s shitty how you couldn’t of had some sort of treatment or medication administered with the state of your levels.
> 
> You’re really screwed relying on servery alone then I take it? incarceration shouldn’t mean starvation. I’ve watched lads go in 17-19st ish and come out under 11st looking a decade younger. Wishing you the best going forward anyway bud.


If you relied solely on the servery, there’s not much chance of you putting muscle on. The budget is 80p per meal per prisoner so the majority of the grub is carbs to fill people’s bellies. You can order things from the canteen with your own money - whey, tuna, milk and so on but your budget is restricted and I was always destined to lose muscle with the Test levels of a pensioner.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> If you relied solely on the servery, there’s not much chance of you putting muscle on. The budget is 80p per meal per prisoner so the majority of the grub is carbs to fill people’s bellies. You can order things from the canteen with your own money - whey, tuna, milk and so on but your budget is restricted.


From what you saw/heard, what would you say that the drug availability (reccies or PEDs) in prisons (or yours at least) is like? It's a peculiar topic that the media shies away from, but it fascinates me. A friend of mine works in a west mids facility and says they're fairly easy to get hold of, which to me.. seems ****ing mad.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ares said:


> From what you saw/heard, what would you say that the drug availability (reccies or PEDs) in prisons (or yours at least) is like? It's a peculiar topic that the media shies away from, but it fascinates me. A friend of mine works in a west mids facility and says they're fairly easy to get hold of, which to me.. seems ****ing mad.


When the prisons are open properly (without COVID) they’ll be flooded with drugs all the time as they’re brought in via social visits mainly. While I was there, it was quieter than usual because of all the restrictions but there’s still bits and pieces floating around. Things like spice, Subotex, lots of Hooch and sleepers. Some people were drinking hand sanitiser while I was there. I never bothered with any of it. I couldn’t think of anything worse than being in a drugged state of mind in there.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> When the prisons are open properly (without COVID) they’ll be flooded with drugs all the time as they’re brought in via social visits mainly. While I was there, it was quieter than usual because of all the restrictions but there’s still bits and pieces floating around. Things like spice, Subotex, lots of Hooch and sleepers. Some people were drinking hand sanitiser while I was there. I never bothered with any of it. I couldn’t think of anything worse than being in a drugged state of mind in there.


I appreciate you answering my questions, thank you


----------

